# Youth turkey hunt



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Well gents, did some turkey scouting for the youth hunt tomorrow for my girls. Birds are definitely primed. and if the strut where they did today there is a very real chance they could double on some Tom's! I am super stocked for tomorrow. I will let u know how it goes.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Best of luck!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Hopefully tomorrow you'll have a great hunting story and some pics to share. Good luck!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Go get 'em Slap, that sounds so fun. How old are your girls?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I’ll be waking my daughter up in about 6 hours to go after a turkey for her. Should be fun, my dad is camping on them tonight and we will meet up in the morning. Gonna be hard being she is pretty green but we have been practicing a lot and I have a tripod set up to help support the shotgun. Gonna be shooting my hand loaded #8 shot TSS 20 gauge rounds, ought to give her a bit of an edge. Hopefully I have some smiling victory pics come tomorrow!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Well, the first group moved to a different roost. Lame. So plan B was up. Headed to the second group of birds I knew of and by the time we got there 2 Tom's were already out strutting the field. Couldn't get close enough for a shot so I had a calling duel with his ladies. Half of the hens split off to look for us and came within 10 yards of us. We were stuck with virtually no cover so we just froze. Soon they headed back to the Tom's. As they topped the hill I told my girls to stick to me like glue and we quickly closed the gap. Got to the tree where the Tom's were last seen and said follow me around the tree and they are likely to be there so be ready to shoot. So I stepped around the tree to see 2 very confused toms looking at me at 8 yards and I said shoot them.......only to notice neither of them had stepped out with me. Uuuuugggghhhh! Well they took off and we ran after them with a few more oportunities but given therir short legs they could not see what I could. Then we got rained out so we left for the day. The said they had a blast, there was a lot gobbling today which also excited them. It was super cool to be out there with them. My girls are 15 and 12.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Tag notched this morning!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Great job gdog


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job gdog!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats Gdog!!! I’m taking my daughter out tomorrow! Hopefully I will have a similar pic to share!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on the bird.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Well, we got it done this morning! Worked this bird for 30 minutes until he could not stand it anymore and decided to peak over the hill at 40 yards. my Daughter was set up leaning on me and I whispered if she sees him and she says yes and I said take Him and Bang! We have been practicing a bunch with her shotgun over the past few weeks and it helped out. I put a youth stock on a Weatherby SA08 along with truglo sight and a carlsons TSS choke. My TSS loads did awesome and that bird was DRT and it was quite a long shot at 40 yards for a 20 gauge. I love TSS. This is my daughters first bird and she is 10 so it was really a memorable hunt. I have the feathers pinned to cardboard with borax to preserve and she is excited to hang them with pride. Meat is in the fridge soaking in brine, excited to smoke the bird! I really enjoy the opportunity for youth turkey hunters. Good move by the DWR.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I cannot for the life of me get pics to post straight up and down on the dang forum--pretty frustrating! sorry


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I cannot for the life of me get pics to post straight up and down on the dang forum--pretty frustrating! sorry


 Put them in a photo program, rotate 90°, and save them with a different name.

If you can't get it, let me know and I'll fix them for you.
.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats Airborne!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats Airborne


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

gdog and Airborne's daughters both shooting Weatherby SA-08s's? Isn't there a recent post titled "shotgun question"? Well Kwalk, here's your answer about the Weatherby SA-08. He!! of a gun!!!

Great job young ladies! (and Daddy's)


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Airborne said:


> Well, we got it done this morning! Worked this bird for 30 minutes until he could not stand it anymore and decided to peak over the hill at 40 yards. my Daughter was set up leaning on me and I whispered if she sees him and she says yes and I said take Him and Bang! We have been practicing a bunch with her shotgun over the past few weeks and it helped out. I put a youth stock on a Weatherby SA08 along with truglo sight and a carlsons TSS choke. My TSS loads did awesome and that bird was DRT and it was quite a long shot at 40 yards for a 20 gauge. I love TSS. This is my daughters first bird and she is 10 so it was really a memorable hunt. I have the feathers pinned to cardboard with borax to preserve and she is excited to hang them with pride. Meat is in the fridge soaking in brine, excited to smoke the bird! I really enjoy the opportunity for youth turkey hunters. Good move by the DWR.


Great job Airborne, and even better job taking your daughter out! I have had mixed results with TSS. Thought it would extend my son's range with his youth models Rossi 20, but I really didn't see much improvement. He just has a fixed modified barrel though. Shooting standard turkey, loads his range was 25 yards. Shooting TSS 9s, his range was...25 yards. At 30 yards, both patterns were wide open with negligible hits. That said, I'm sure a gun with good screw-in choke would definitely extend the range 10 yards or so.

Hey, did I say great job with your little hunter? &#128521;


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Airborne said:


> Well, we got it done this morning! Worked this bird for 30 minutes until he could not stand it anymore and decided to peak over the hill at 40 yards. my Daughter was set up leaning on me and I whispered if she sees him and she says yes and I said take Him and Bang! We have been practicing a bunch with her shotgun over the past few weeks and it helped out. I put a youth stock on a Weatherby SA08 along with truglo sight and a carlsons TSS choke. My TSS loads did awesome and that bird was DRT and it was quite a long shot at 40 yards for a 20 gauge. I love TSS. This is my daughters first bird and she is 10 so it was really a memorable hunt. I have the feathers pinned to cardboard with borax to preserve and she is excited to hang them with pride. Meat is in the fridge soaking in brine, excited to smoke the bird! I really enjoy the opportunity for youth turkey hunters. Good move by the DWR.


I had a similar thing happen 3 years ago with my son. We were hiding behind a berm and called 15 birds and multiple Tom's within 20 yards. I told him that when we rose up above the berm, just shoot one of the Tom's. We rose, he hesitated, the turkeys booked it for, Dodge, and he was heartbroken. When I asked him why he didn't shoot, he said "you didn't tell me which one was a tom"! Rookie mistake by dad forgetting that my 8 year old son at the time was brand new into hunting, and didn't have the know how and experience of his 45 year old dad. There are definitely things that both if us have learned over the past 3 years!! I put that original goof up squarely on me, but it was, and continues to be, a good learning experience and story to boot.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> gdog and Airborne's daughters both shooting Weatherby SA-08s's? Isn't there a recent post titled "shotgun question"? Well Kwalk, here's your answer about the Weatherby SA-08. He!! of a gun!!!
> 
> Great job young ladies! (and Daddy's)


I've got a safe full of choices, like many on here and I'll be borrowing my daughters 20 ga SA-08's for my turkey hunt. Its light, compact and has a wicked pattern with 3" load of #9 TSS. My Benelli SBE which use to be my turkey gun just collects dust now.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I cannot for the life of me get pics to post straight up and down on the dang forum--pretty frustrating! sorry


You need to crop them down until they are closer to being square then rotate and save. The UWN program should leave it along then and let it post in the orientation you want.


----------

